# nerite snails



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

So I've been thinking of getting some snails for my tanks. Before I get any I have a few ????

#1 do they crawl out of water or do they stay below the water level ? The reason I'm asking is because my one tank is divided. I'm wondering if it would crawl over my divider.

#2 would 2 in a 6 gal divided tank be too much?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

They will crawl out of the water when parameters change, but usually they only go just above the surface then slowly ease themselves back in over the course of a day. This is common when you first acclimate them. Also, if your pH crashes, etc they will crawl above the waterline so if you ever open your tank lid to see the nerites hanging out up there, check your water ASAP! My nerites have tipped me off a few times to water quality disasters I wouldn't have noticed other wise.

But once they are settled they won't crawl out.

And yes I think 2 in a 6g divided would be okay. Fully stocked but okay.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> They will crawl out of the water when parameters change, but usually they only go just above the surface then slowly ease themselves back in over the course of a day. This is common when you first acclimate them. Also, if your pH crashes, etc they will crawl above the waterline so if you ever open your tank lid to see the nerites hanging out up there, check your water ASAP! My nerites have tipped me off a few times to water quality disasters I wouldn't have noticed other wise.
> 
> But once they are settled they won't crawl out.
> 
> And yes I think 2 in a 6g divided would be okay. Fully stocked but okay.


Do they need air from an air stone? I currently am not using any & that would be something to consider.


----------



## Gralius (Aug 5, 2009)

They don't need air pump if water quality is OK and rich with oxygen.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

So I ended up getting 5 of these.

http://www.freshmarine.com/bumble-bee-snail.html


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Errr think I will be calling to cancel my order. I had thought I saw on a site somewhere that they could live in freshwater. The more I look it seems they r saltwater snails


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

They can live in fresh water. They BREED is brackish water


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Hadouken441 said:


> They can live in fresh water. They BREED is brackish water


Oh yay! I was comparing the nerite & bumble bee snail & they seemed to be very similar. I thought these would be perfect because they r cute but also they only get about 1/2 inch in size. I was also thinking since they are omnivores that they would help clean up the wasted fish food.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hadouken441 said:


> They can live in fresh water. They BREED is brackish water


 
Hadouken, are you talking nerite snails, bumblebee snails or both?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

So I cancelled the bumble bee snails. Apparently they r strickly saltwater . I ended up getting nerites. I had a thought a bit ago. I don't know what kind of water they are in right now. I don't want to kill my bettas by dumping saltwater in their tanks. Any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nachoqtpie (Apr 9, 2010)

Pick them up and put them in the tank. They're not going to bite you.


----------

